# powermate generator problem



## miker (Sep 9, 2005)

I have a friend who wants to sell a powermate generator. Maxa 3000 OHV with a Tecumseh 5.5hp. Its almost new,in the box. He used it once or twice,literally. Two things: 1) I can't get it running, I tried some starting fluid and it fires up but won't run.It doesnt get any fuel. Of coarse it has old fuel in it so i figure the carbs gummed up. It doesnt have a choke to adjust and the plug looks fine 2) Also, how much would this cost new or used. Hes a nice guy and said pay me what you think its worth. I don't want to hose the guy, but i want to be fair.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

what did he originally pay for it? the carb is gummed though.


----------



## miker (Sep 9, 2005)

I dont know, but it looks clean, How do I remove the gumming from the carb?
I was going to drain all the fuel in the tank & lines and then spray it with carb cleaner.
Then get a new fuel & air filter.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

well a couple uses, yes, i'd ask him about how much, a hundred or so below maybe for it, as for the carb, its gotta be torn down, soaked and rebuilt to do it right. you can plug the tank, if it doesn't have a foam splash guard stuff in it, put some carb cleaner, plug the fuel outlet, and shake it good to clean it, new fuel lines are cheap, so i'd just get new line, shops sell that targon i beleive its called, fuel line, buy extra for mess ups, install a in-line fuel filter as well wouldn't hurt.


----------



## miker (Sep 9, 2005)

Hey, thanks for the info bugman. You helped me out this passed fall with a snapper. Man, you sure know your stuff. I think I'll tear it apart and clean it down. I have an ultrasonic cleaner at work. That will sterilize anything. With as much of this work as you do you gotta get your hands on one. Thanks again. Miker


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

its just a hobby thing for me, i usually soak em, and blow em out with air and carb cleaner, usually works, last one was a highly gummed 4hp max series briggs, after a gasket kit, a soak and blowout, got it back running, that was after years and years of setting outside. of course the oil got changed.... make sure to do that as well, if it hasn't been done already, no oil filter, the first 2 or 3 oil changes, you'll get some silvery wear in metals in the oil. its normal. kinda glittery


----------

